# Step Down Voltage Converter on PC7518 Router



## Saiyoot (May 27, 2011)

Hi, I am new to this forum and I have a question to ask already 
I read so much good things about Porter Cable 7518 but it's for the US-like 110V system. While on a trip in the US, I bought a used 7518 for $150. It seems cheap for the condition it has so I couldn't let it pass. I have a very big Step Down Voltage Converter (220 to 110) at home that I plan to use it with, in router-table settings. I am not back to Thailand yet so I can't check on the amps and watts of this converter. But would I be ruining the router or degrade its performance using it this way? Thank you so much.

Saiyoot


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sawsadee Saiyoot. This router needs to be run at 60 hertz, Thailand uses 50 so my guess is that would damage the speed controller. Use of a step down transformer is not a problem as long as it provides 1800 watts continuous output.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Routers use AC/DC motors, so it's not important to have 60 cycle power for them. The voltage and adequate amps to supply the router are what is important. If your voltage converter is big enough to handle the amp requirements of the router it should work fine. Hand held drills and circular saws also use AC/DC motors (look for the motor brushes), so they can also be used if you have a large enough converter to handle the load. Table saws, drill presses, mortisers, planners, etc. use induction motors (no brushes). If these tools are rated for 60 cycle power they cannot be used on 50 cycle power.

Charley


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Charley, while the motor will operate the problem is in the electronics of the speed controller. The electronics package is the most common failure on this type of router and in the same way an external speed controller will damage them, using an incorrect input is almost guaranteed to cause failure.

This warning is for all brands of routers with internal speed / soft start functions: use of an external speed controller will damage your router and require expensive repairs.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Mike said:


> Charley, while the motor will operate the problem is in the electronics of the speed controller. The electronics package is the most common failure on this type of router and in the same way an external speed controller will damage them, using an incorrect input is almost guaranteed to cause failure.
> 
> This warning is for all brands of routers with internal speed / soft start functions: use of an external speed controller will damage your router and require expensive repairs.


You are correct Mike. I wasn't thinking of the newer routers with the speed controls when I wrote that.

Charley


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Saiyoot,

I've uploaded the manual for my PC7518. On page 8 is says 

"Many Porter-Cable tools will operate on either D.C., or single phase 25 to 60
cycle A.C. current and voltage within plus or minus 5 percent of that shown on
the specification plate on the tool. Several models, however, are designed for A.C.
current only. Refer to the specification plate on your tool for proper voltage and
current rating."

Soo.. the answer is to look at the specification plate on the router motor body. I'm not at home or I'd go look at mine. 

A definite maybe!! 

As others have said, if it will not run on 50hz its likely because of the variable speed / soft start electronics. If you have someone back home who is good with motors and electronics you should be ableto remove them and run it single speed. I've had the cover off of my 7518 and the electronics board is attached to the other wiring leads with small wire nuts, so removal wouldn't be difficult.

Jim


----------



## Saiyoot (May 27, 2011)

Thank you Mike, Charley, and Jim for giving all the good advices. Sorry, I didn't response soon enough. I just got back from cruising the Hawaiian Island . 

Jim, thank you for sharing the manual!. I just checked the template of my router too. It actually didn't specify the phase at all. 

It's writen out like this:
============================================================
Model 7518 Variable Speed Production Router (75182 Motor)
120V AC 15A 10,000 - 21,000 RPM
DOUBLE INSULATED
============================================================

While getting worried, I googled if anyone had tried PC7518 in 220V environment. I found a few a few person in Europe used Step down transformer with this router:
www.diynot.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=16108 US Porter Cable 7518 - DIYnot.com - DIY and Home Improvement
http://forums.finewoodworking.com/f...nery/inexpensive-routers-east-european-market - inexpensive routers, East European market | Fine Woodworking Knots

This one vaguely talked about PC 7519 being capable to run single speed on 220V environment which is similar to what Jim suggested to workaround by removing the electoric controller out. 
http://www.talkshopbot.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-5359.html Router options [Archive] - Let's Talk ShopBot

When worse case comes, I still have a chance to remove the variable speed controller.
Thank you so much. I learn a lot just to read the comments you all made. I will definately report back when I try the PC7518 in Thailand.


----------

